# Kann ich Virtua Tennis 4 gebraucht Spielen? und PES 14 nach spiele update?



## xhitcher1 (30. Oktober 2014)

Hallo mir möchte jemand sein Gebrauchtes *Virtua Tennis 4* verkaufen nun habe ich aber gelesen das dies an Windows Live gebunden wäre.

Heißt das ich kann es auf meinem PC dann nicht spielen? Oder kann ich es dennoch auf meinem PC Installieren und Spielen?

Das selbe Gilt für Pro Evolution Soccer 2014, er meinte er hätte es noch nicht Online Registriert aber er hätte ein Spiele Update gezogen und dafür hätte er sich Anmelden müssen! Kann ich dies dennoch auf meinem PC zocken?

Alles nicht mehr so leicht seit alles Steam und Origin hat


----------



## addicTix (31. Oktober 2014)

Wenn er dir dann auch seinen Windows-Live Account mitverkauft, dann kannst du Virtua Tennis 4 spielen.
Wenn er dir aber nur Virtua Tennis 4 verkauft, dann kannst du den Code nicht mehr aktivieren, da er ja schon in Benutzung ist... wie bei Steam & Origin eben. 
Denn so wirklich glauben würde ich ihm nicht, dass er den Key noch nicht benutzt hat.
Wie viel verlangt er denn überhaupt von dir für die Games ?
Virtua Tennis 4 gibts bei Amazon z.B schon ab 12,90€ ( Neu )


----------



## xhitcher1 (3. November 2014)

Weezer schrieb:


> Wenn er dir dann auch seinen Windows-Live Account mitverkauft, dann kannst du Virtua Tennis 4 spielen.
> Wenn er dir aber nur Virtua Tennis 4 verkauft, dann kannst du den Code nicht mehr aktivieren, da er ja schon in Benutzung ist... wie bei Steam & Origin eben.
> Denn so wirklich glauben würde ich ihm nicht, dass er den Key noch nicht benutzt hat.
> Wie viel verlangt er denn überhaupt von dir für die Games ?
> Virtua Tennis 4 gibts bei Amazon z.B schon ab 12,90€ ( Neu )


 
Wie Sieht es mit Moto GP 13 aus? das will mir einer Bei Ebay verkaufen und meint *er hätte es am PC und am Laptop installiert zum Testen ob es Steam braucht* und bei beiden ging die Installation reibungslos ohne das er steam gebraucht hätte stimmt das?


----------

